# Ice fishing in the morn.



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

tibs36 said:


> I believe him, he is usually the first of us crazy ice fisherman that ventures out early. I think he was the first last season to post


Yep, I believe he was first.


----------



## MSUOutdoors (Dec 21, 2007)

MSUICEMAN said:


> personal choice... if you really know the area, 2" may be good enough for ya.... unfortunately i'm the size of two folks so i need to wait until 4". i've been on 3 but its definitely a puckering experience.


Yeah weighing in around 240, +/-, I typically wait for more ice myself. But, I'm always anxious to hear the early reports, it really brings me hope, especially after what has been a dismal deer season for me.... good luck to all that are on that ice!


----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)

hey mr. bluegill i think we may have been out on the same lake. i was also down in the gun lk. area and found a shallow lake with 2"+ of ice. I walked all over the place with a spud but i didn't quite make it out to fishable water(this lake is ridiciulously shallow for a long ways out). unfortunalely im headin back up to school today and wont be back till the 12th of december. hopefully everythings locked up good by then.


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

I won't be out tell Wally-eye (Yamaha Grizzly's Mascot) hit the ice first, that grizzley's light on his feet:lol::lol::lol:

You all be safe got the hole year ahead


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

we had 3 1/2 inches up here on a lake i fished on the 23rd.with all the snow now it's screwed up. same thing happened last year but it got real cold an all the slush froze up. we actually had bettrer ice. that was dec 3rd last year.hope it does the same this year. BUT the weatherman now says more snow here..we already have a foot:sad:


----------

